# my new budgie nose



## Yara (Sep 30, 2018)

Hi,

two days ago my new bird has a yellow discharge in his left nostril
it was soft and i cleaned it up

today i found similar discharge but dry this time
i cleaned it up again

his breath has a a bit of sound when that discharge block his nostril
and he gone back to normal after that
no sound while breathing

and i realized sometimes he made a strange little sounds it seemd like hiccup 
and he is twitching his wings like something scar him


he is eating and moving well 
is that some sort of illness?

please help me 
for 4 days now i'm searching the net 
because we don't have pet doctors around here


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I see where you are located. There are "regular" vets. Look it up on the internet. In the event that there are no avian specialists around, you can at least go to a small animal vet, and see if they can consult with an avian vet via phone _or_ through internet, and even with google translate if necessary. Find a compassionate vet, and tell them how important this animal is to you.

It does sound like your budgie is ill, and will need medication. Unfortunately, we here can't tell you what to use. Proper medications are available through a vet.

Please read through the Stickies and Articles provided on the forum. You'll find lots of useful information and tips on keeping budgies at their best.

Please be proactive and search for a vet, ask them if they can please consult with an avian vet. If there truly aren't avian vets, that's about all you can do; try your best to search, call, inquire, ask for recommendations, etc. Good luck , and welcome to Talk Budgies!


----------



## Yara (Sep 30, 2018)

thank you for your reply 
i'll try my best


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*While it is very challenging for people who live in countries with no Avian Vets, there are steps you can take to help ensure your budgies' health.

With the right motivation, you can work with a regular or veterinarian to get the proper care for your budgie(s).

You will want to do as much research as you can and learn as much about budgies and the best practices for their care so you can provide your little ones with the best possible life. 

We have a member in a country with no Avian Vets who has done this and has developed a great relationship with a regular vet. 
With the member's research and the vet's collaboration, they have found ways of providing care for her budgie that she would have not been able to manage otherwise.

When you develop a good relationship with a regular veterinarian, that individual can collaborate via telephone or Skype with Avian Veterinarians in other countries if necessary to get assistance in appropriate diagnosing and prescribing treatment for your Avian companions.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given excellent advice :thumbsup: 

Please be sure to keep us posted on your budgie's condition! If you have any questions after reading through the links provided, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help 

Hope to see you around here! :wave:


----------



## Yara (Sep 30, 2018)

well thanks everyone for aiding me
i was too worried so i hoped to discuss things 
with someone more experienced than me to decide before acting

both times of discharges where after bath
so i cared for his warmth and he is better now
he is getting used to the new home so he is calmer now

the hiccup thing
after reviewing a lot of videos i think those are normal sounds

anyway i will monitor him for another day 
and if anything came up i will take him to a vet i found near by

and i want to ask RavensGryf 
what you mean by (I see where you are located)?

thanks again


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Yara said:


> and i want to ask RavensGryf
> what you mean by (I see where you are located)?


Only the forum moderators and admin can look up that information. I only did it to try to help you. If you want to keep your location confidential, don't worry, the general membership and public can't ever see that information.


----------



## Yara (Sep 30, 2018)

well RavensGryf your first response didn't help that much
but thanks anyway


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that you weren't able to locate even one regular vet to consult with :upset: 

Just keep looking; it's important that your little one gets the medical care he needs! :fingerx: 

Have you tried nearby cities?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I've sent you a Private Message which may assist you in your search.*


----------

